# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  XSL چیست؟

## یاسی صبوری

سلام کسی از دوستان میتونه در این مورد کمک کند؟
                                                                                                سپاسگزارم :لبخند:

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

XSL مخفف عبارت Extensible Stylesheet Language هست و همون نقشی رو برای XML ایفا می کنه که CSS برای HTML
در حقیقت از XSL برای فرمت دهی و قالب بندی یک سند XML استفاده میشه.

موفق باشید.

----------


## یاسی صبوری

سلام
میشه لطفا کمی بیشتر توضیح دهید یا یک سایت فارسی معرفی کنید 
                                                                                                                       سپاسگزارم :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

http://www.w3.org/Style/XSL/

http://www.w3schools.com/xsl/

----------

